# H380 / 50 Grain V-Max



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm told the H380 is the 'universal' .22-250 powder, but it is not listed for the Hornady V-Max bullet in the manual. I was told to load 38 gr. for the 50 gr. v-max bullet, but wanted to check this forum for re-assurance. Anyone know the min -- > max for the 50 gr. v-max / H380?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

You can go to Hodgdons web site and find the data you need. That would be the safest course.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hodgdon shows only one load...... 41.0 grains for 3742 fps. This is for a 50 grain SP. Speer shows for the same bullet a starting load of 38 grains for 3229 and a max load of 42.0 grains (compressed load) for 3693 fpe with a note to use CCI magnum Primers with the H380 powder.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Looks like Hodgdon's website is the same as the Hodgdon book. They call for 38-41gr. max for the 50 gr. SIE SP.


----------

